# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Honig, zink

## oostende

Ik neem dagelijks een koffielepel honing en sllik 1 tabletje zink. Daarenboven slik ik ook dagelijks een tabletje selenium. Is dat verantwoord? Ik werk dagelijks van 4u tot 9 u, en denk dit nodig te hebben. Is dat zo?

----------

